# 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Fourteen - Pettersson's Symphony No. 7



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Fourteen - Pettersson's _Symphony No. 7_



















Allan Pettersson composed based on life – “the cursed, the blessed”. His symphonies, including sixteen that were completed and a seventeenth that was not, are often epic in nature and charged with dramatic contrasts.

Symphony No. 7 is in the form of one long movement, a cohesive flow of dark shadows from the wind instruments and lovely, soothing strings. Several quietly repeated chords recur from the brass section throughout the symphony, feeling threatening at times – and like a caress at others. The symphony was premiered in 1968 by the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Antal Dorati.

[Information taken from the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic's website]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I couldn't find much information about this work. It's one of my favorites from Pettersson. What do you guys think about the work?


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

I haven't heard much Petterson yet, but the 7th made quite an impression on me. It's music that goes under your skin, with that strange, brass chorale popping up everywhere, sometimes lamenting, often sinister and menacing. When the music is over, you feel a message has been revealed to you, a depressing yet truthful one.


----------

